
Ask HN: Software for Reading Pdfs? - pragmaticpirate
Hi HN, 
I am looking for recommendations for native software for reading and annotating pdfs.<p>text-to-speech feature would be good to have but not necessary
======
Jtsummers
Maybe Polar [0] would suit your needs, I have no idea how it does with TTS.
I'm assuming by native you mean "runs on your hardware not a web app". It's
native for desktop OSes, not for mobile and they have a syncing service
between your devices.

On my iPad I've long been a fan of GoodReader, again I've never tried TTS with
it.

[0] [http://getpolarized.io/](http://getpolarized.io/)

------
Jugurtha
Check the following threads:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24460142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24460142)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24471058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24471058)

There also is a Python library:

\-
[https://github.com/jsvine/pdfplumber](https://github.com/jsvine/pdfplumber)

------
thesuperbigfrog
Native for what platform? Are you on Windows, MacOS, Linux, BSD, iOS, iPadOS,
Android, etc. ?

------
theSealedTanker
If you are using linux, try Zathura

~~~
approxim8ion
+1 for Zathura. I use it for reading PDF and CBR and it's great. Minimal and
vi keybindings.

